# 3 beeps pause, 3 beeps pause.



## oatsiebfc (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi I switched on my PC this morn and it beeped 3 times, paused then beeped 3 times again and did this continuously. There was no video display either. I have searched and it seems this is a rare beep pattern but the mist common answer is a memory problem. I therefore bought some new RAM but still the problem persists. I have stripped the system down to only graphics card and processor and it still happens. I tried without graphics card and the beeps continue and even tried without processor where there were no beeps but Im guessing this means nothing as the beeps are generated from the processor anyway?

Is my mobo fried or is there a simple solution that I am missing?

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Without knowing the motherboard and BIOS chipset you have, it is next to impossible to tell. Here is a chart and if you look under what you have, it will give you a clue:

http://www.bioscentral.com/


----------



## oatsiebfc (Oct 25, 2006)

The motherboard is an ASRock K7S8X and BIOS is AMI. The problem is I have checked the BIOS beep codes for AMI and there is no entry for a continuous 3 beeps. just the single 3 beeps. The single 3 beeps indicates a RAM problem but like I said, the RAM has been replaced.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Take out all except one stick and see if it still beeps. If it does, then put the sticks in one at a time. Always be sure to check your motherboard manual to make sure that you have the ram (for single stick) in the correct slot. It is NOT always dimm1 that gets a single stick. One of my boards requires that you put a single stick in Dimm3 for example.

If that does not help, then clear the CMOS by either changing the jumper for a few minutes or removing the battery for a few minutes, and see if that helps. That is what I would do if it were mine.

Post back with questions/concerns/answers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Be sure you have cleaned the leads on that ram with something...dust can kill the contact on those at times.


----------

